# Window blinds



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

swmbo has ordered me to do a post regarding our kitchen blind.

When you push it up or down it creases up is it some kind of ratchet at the top or bottom ?

I haven't got a picture of my Window but it's the same as this -

Thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It would appear that the top and bottom rollers are sticking or that the tension springs need attention. You could try using an airline to blow out any dust that has gathered at the end of the rollers. I hesitate to suggest WD40 as a silicon spray can be more effective. If all else fails, you may need to remove the bottom unit to get access to the roller. Elsewhere there is information about how many turns the spring requires (I forget where) but memory seems to recall about 12 turns before relocating the spring and unit. It is not a major technical job but can be fiddly, hence the blowing and spraying ideas. 
Good luck! 
Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Unlike Alan I do use WD40 and it always works, but make sure you use the red tube that comes with the can that you fit in the aerosol button to direct the spray accurately to the mechanism.
You will have to pull off/un clip the plastic trim to get at the workings..

Give it a squirt at the end of the season before the bad weather sets in and it will work the next time you use them...

Remember the motor homer's motto.. WD40 to make it go, Duct tape to make it stop :wink: .


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Lads

I've just squirted all four corners & it's working a treat again :!: 

Must of been plastic friction :roll: :lol:


----------

